# interesting Apollo 11 capsule wine decanter



## BillZ (Oct 6, 2008)

Possibly not considered an antique but my wife bought this interesting Apollo 11 capsule wine flask at a flea market near Gettysburg, PA about 5 years ago.
  I have been having difficulty finding any info about it other than what is on the label.
 No luck with google or ebay. 

  The label says:

  Imbottigliato da C.V.S.S. in Certaldo
  Vintage 1967
  Net Contents 4/5 quart
  Imported by
  Madera Wine & Import Co.
  Baltimore, Maryland

 The forum upload says my pic file is too large so I will have to just post a link.

https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0334.jpg


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 7, 2008)

hi bill,  neat bottle.  i have been looking for a connection to a madera wine bottle i have.   it's a bottle i dug, so no lable, embossed madera, bonded winery, since 1914.  base embossed s in circle, swindle bros. balt..  appreciate the post and the pic.   welcome to the forum.    rhona


----------



## jesster (Oct 7, 2008)

it pays to look at bottles closely. i would never have guessed what it was if I walked by it at a flea market.


----------

